

'I Think Google's Pretty Dangerous and Thuggish. I’ve Always Said That.' - Doubleguitars
http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/i-think-googles-pretty-dangerous-and-thuggish-ive-always-said

======
chris_wot
Pretty much like any massive multi-national corporation. But then, they also
do a lot of amazingly good things too. I can't really defend them as if my
life depended on it, but on balance are they really more evil than good?

------
dredmorbius
Interesting quote, but there's no there there.

